# father son idea needed....kinda



## digitaldad143 (Aug 11, 2013)

Googled searched father and son costume ideas and nothing really made me go "yes! I wanna do that!" ...simply 'cause I don't find a "bank robber and bag of cash" costume really fitting in with the spirit of Halloween. Ya its cute n all but Im not going for cute. 
So I need some input. Me, 6'2, full beard. My son, about 6yrs old. I really wanna do like a pet monster kinda thing. Where my son has this 6'2, 300 lbs beast that he leads around with a chain.
For him, I'm thinking a old style pajama, th the night time cone like hat carrying a teddy bear or maybe some English private school uniform. Then daddy playing the chained monster that he leads around. I do have a pretty sick clown mask. Maybe handcuffed with balloon string and colorful helium balloons?
I dunno, its just been him and I for the last four years. We're best buds and really wanna do a team like costume. Got an idea but would love some input!


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Maybe he can dress in a labcoat, as Dr. Frankenstein, and you could dress up as his monster. You could even put a spin on it where he looks like Gene Wilder and you look like Peter Boyle from "Young Frankenstein"


----------



## a.alderson1014 (Jun 27, 2010)

Earth X Hulk and an 8yo Banner...specific, but very cool.


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

If you like the _Walking Dead_, you could take a page from Michonne's book: your son (maybe as Carl) leads you, the chained-up walker (Rick, perhaps), for his protection against other zombies and monsters. 

If you're a _Calvin and Hobbes_ fan, your son can be Spaceman Spiff, and you can be one of the gruesome creatures he's battled and captured. Done well, I imagine that would carry more of a cool vibe than a cutesy one.

Jack and Danny Torrence from _The Shining_: instead of Danny escaping with his mom, he captures his dad and steals his axe. 

Don't read this next suggestion if you haven't watched _Shaun of the Dead_; it's too brilliant to spoil. If you've seen it, here's my suggestion: your son is Shaun, and you're the chained zombie Ed From the Shed. Each of you could carry video game controllers, and your son could wear a Zombaid shirt.

Whatever you choose, I hope you and your son have a great time.


----------



## CassintheUK (Aug 19, 2013)

Since I adore Dexter, I would say Dexter and his son Harrison. My husband had our kids dress up as lions/tigers..ect and he put on a Zoo Keeper jacket and a sign that said "do not feed the animals". It gotta a lot of other parents laughing. He could be the 'zoo keeper' and you could be some big scary animal (maybe even a creature reacher character) and he could hold a sign that says "do not feed animal" on one side and/or the other side it says "don't look in it's eye". Just a little creepy with that extra bit.


----------



## ptbounce (May 8, 2013)

How about this?

Your Son dresses as Bugs Bunny. You dress up as the big furry red monster.


----------



## ravenworks69 (Sep 27, 2009)

Gossamer was his name.


----------



## Mindcrime (Sep 6, 2004)

From your description, the first thing I thought of was "Where the Wild Things Are." You can be a Wild Thing, and your son would still get a monster 'costume' of sorts.


----------

